# Best browser for Win7



## MeBelle

So I got a new desktop with Win7.
IE seems to freeze/crash on me.
I had  a teck guy here a few days ago and he said that Google Chrome works best with Win7.
What say you???
And Pros and cons for each pls.

TYIA!


----------



## PeteEU

1) Update your system fully including Internet Explorer

2) Remove all "Toolbars".. they are useless and can cause massive problems. Google, Bing, Yahoo and others are the more known, but there are a ton installed by "free programs" that many like to install.

3) Uninstall iTunes. Can cause problems for a windows PC, especially with all the extra crap it installs.. like safari.

4) Run antivirus program you have. 

5) Download and run Malwarebytes from Malwarebytes : Free anti-malware, anti-virus and spyware removal download.

6) Try Internet Explorer again. 

If it still crashes and does not work, then we have to get more technical since it is most likely some stupid add-on some stupid program or website has conned you into accepting. 

Else Google Chrome is a very good alternative. Only issue is that banks and such places demand you use Internet Explorer to access accounts and such over net banking. Now there is an IE plugin for Chrome that works great, but it means you have to figure out all the stuff about add-ons for Chrome  Some allow Firefox but that is getting fewer as well. 

Stay clear of Safari... it is toxic, broken and unsafe.


----------



## Ernie S.

Install Linux. Actually, you can download a CD and reboot with it in the tray to play around with it without making any changes to your machine.
One of the easiest distributions of Linux is Kubuntu.
Try it. By the way, it's FREE. so are 99% of all applications


----------



## Quantum Windbag

MeBelle60 said:


> So I got a new desktop with Win7.
> IE seems to freeze/crash on me.
> I had  a teck guy here a few days ago and he said that Google Chrome works best with Win7.
> What say you???
> And Pros and cons for each pls.
> 
> TYIA!



Chrome is not built to run on Windows 7. Find a browser you  like and use it, don't listen to people who try to sell you on best for an OS. I recommend Chrome to my non tech frineds and use Waterfox myself, it is Firefox optimized for 64bit systems.

Waterfox | Home | The fastest 64-Bit variant of Firefox!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

If all you do is browse the net, watch videos, use email...simple documents etc. etc.
Dump Windows and go with Linux. Surely there is a techie relative or friend you know?
Once setup...you won't look at Windows again....hows about a 7 to 10 second bootup? Power down in 3-4 seconds? No need for virus protection that bogs your system down...you'll be happier.


----------



## Cuyo

I tried to get into Linux.. Ubuntu specifically.  Was unable.  In the end I couldn't justify the learning curve for something so sparsely supported. 

Never had much luck with WINE either.  Had my WINE experience gone better I might have delved deeper. 

Oh... And I do recommend Chrome.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Cuyo said:


> I tried to get into Linux.. Ubuntu specifically.  Was unable.  In the end I couldn't justify the learning curve for something so sparsely supported.
> 
> Never had much luck with WINE either.  Had my WINE experience gone better I might have delved deeper.
> 
> Oh... And I do recommend Chrome.



Depends on what you use your computer for.
Linux is a terrible platform to run Windows programs for the most part...anytime someone thinks that is what they want - a "free Windows" - is always going to be disappointed. Same goes the other way around - Windows can't run a single Linux app...not one. 
What Linux is - is a stand alone operating system that is vastly more secure, pain free and faster than Windows. Bar none. And it is free.
It operates on a LOT less memory, in fact Linux can run faster than Windows with 1/4th the RAM.
My 73 year old father and 70 year old Mother has been using Ubuntu for at least 3-4 years now - they love it. 
I have nothing but Linux in my home and I do anything I want. I don't play PC games - but I do a LOT of other things...faster, cheaper and 50 times more secure than Windows.


----------



## Cuyo

iamwhatiseem said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get into Linux.. Ubuntu specifically.  Was unable.  In the end I couldn't justify the learning curve for something so sparsely supported.
> 
> Never had much luck with WINE either.  Had my WINE experience gone better I might have delved deeper.
> 
> Oh... And I do recommend Chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you use your computer for.
> Linux is a terrible platform to run Windows programs for the most part...anytime someone thinks that is what they want - a "free Windows" - is always going to be disappointed. Same goes the other way around - Windows can't run a single Linux app...not one.
> What Linux is - is a stand alone operating system that is vastly more secure, pain free and faster than Windows. Bar none. And it is free.
> It operates on a LOT less memory, in fact Linux can run faster than Windows with 1/4th the RAM.
> My 73 year old father and 70 year old Mother has been using Ubuntu for at least 3-4 years now - they love it.
> I have nothing but Linux in my home and I do anything I want. I don't play PC games - but I do a LOT of other things...faster, cheaper and 50 times more secure than Windows.
Click to expand...


Another big road block was that I couldn't find decent accounting software.

It was a fine system, and I enjoyed poking around with it, but in the end it wasn't able to do anything I couldn't do on Win, whereas Win is able to do a lot that I was unable to do on Ubuntu.

I still have it as a dual boot on my laptop at home and once in awhile I play around with it, I particularly enjoy using the terminal, but since my most heavily used programs are Outlook, Quickbooks, Microsoft Streets and Trips, and Adobe Acrobat X, I don't see it becoming my new first fiddle.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Cuyo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get into Linux.. Ubuntu specifically.  Was unable.  In the end I couldn't justify the learning curve for something so sparsely supported.
> 
> Never had much luck with WINE either.  Had my WINE experience gone better I might have delved deeper.
> 
> Oh... And I do recommend Chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you use your computer for.
> Linux is a terrible platform to run Windows programs for the most part...anytime someone thinks that is what they want - a "free Windows" - is always going to be disappointed. Same goes the other way around - Windows can't run a single Linux app...not one.
> What Linux is - is a stand alone operating system that is vastly more secure, pain free and faster than Windows. Bar none. And it is free.
> It operates on a LOT less memory, in fact Linux can run faster than Windows with 1/4th the RAM.
> My 73 year old father and 70 year old Mother has been using Ubuntu for at least 3-4 years now - they love it.
> I have nothing but Linux in my home and I do anything I want. I don't play PC games - but I do a LOT of other things...faster, cheaper and 50 times more secure than Windows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another big road block was that I couldn't find decent accounting software.
> 
> It was a fine system, and I enjoyed poking around with it, but in the end it wasn't able to do anything I couldn't do on Win, whereas Win is able to do a lot that I was unable to do on Ubuntu.
> 
> I still have it as a dual boot on my laptop at home and once in awhile I play around with it, I particularly enjoy using the terminal, but since my most heavily used programs are Outlook, Quickbooks, Microsoft Streets and Trips, and Adobe Acrobat X, I don't see it becoming my new first fiddle.
Click to expand...


Not to be petty - but it isn't Windows that is able to do these things. it is software that people write to run on the Win platform. Anytime anyone wants to see the full capacity of Linux - just watch any CGI movie...they are all Linux due to it's speed and ability to perform the same task on a 3rd of the memory - if Linux can render a movie like Avatar...it can handle accounting software. 
Outlook?...ugh...there are sooo many better choices than Outlook. Outlook can't even do a "search within a search"...pheh. I get 100's emails a day - Outlook would be impossible for me - too limited in it's abilities.
Acrobat...there are programs easily as good as Acrobat on Linux...you just read/write/edit PDF's?


----------



## Cuyo

iamwhatiseem said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you use your computer for.
> Linux is a terrible platform to run Windows programs for the most part...anytime someone thinks that is what they want - a "free Windows" - is always going to be disappointed. Same goes the other way around - Windows can't run a single Linux app...not one.
> What Linux is - is a stand alone operating system that is vastly more secure, pain free and faster than Windows. Bar none. And it is free.
> It operates on a LOT less memory, in fact Linux can run faster than Windows with 1/4th the RAM.
> My 73 year old father and 70 year old Mother has been using Ubuntu for at least 3-4 years now - they love it.
> I have nothing but Linux in my home and I do anything I want. I don't play PC games - but I do a LOT of other things...faster, cheaper and 50 times more secure than Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another big road block was that I couldn't find decent accounting software.
> 
> It was a fine system, and I enjoyed poking around with it, but in the end it wasn't able to do anything I couldn't do on Win, whereas Win is able to do a lot that I was unable to do on Ubuntu.
> 
> I still have it as a dual boot on my laptop at home and once in awhile I play around with it, I particularly enjoy using the terminal, but since my most heavily used programs are Outlook, Quickbooks, Microsoft Streets and Trips, and Adobe Acrobat X, I don't see it becoming my new first fiddle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to be petty - but it isn't Windows that is able to do these things. it is software that people write to run on the Win platform.
Click to expand...

I know, but it doesn't change the reality of the situation. 


			
				iamwhatiseem said:
			
		

> Anytime anyone wants to see the full capacity of Linux - just watch any CGI movie...they are all Linux due to it's speed and ability to perform the same task on a 3rd of the memory - if Linux can render a movie like Avatar...it can handle accounting software.
> Outlook?...ugh...there are sooo many better choices than Outlook. Outlook can't even do a "search within a search"...pheh. I get 100's emails a day - Outlook would be impossible for me - too limited in it's abilities.
> Acrobat...there are programs easily as good as Acrobat on Linux...you just read/write/edit PDF's?



No, we compile pricelists into PDF from Word, Excel, and other PDF's... Is there a Linux program that can do this?

And what do you recommend for accounting and in lieu of Outlook?  Hell, I'm always down for something different.  I can't picture getting off Quickbooks, I've been mastering it for 6 years... I don't see me starting over with a new one then transferring data transaction by transaction... The thought makes my skin crawl.  But if I can get it humming with WINE (haven't tried) we might be in business, if you can address my other concerns.


----------



## Ringel05

MeBelle60 said:


> So I got a new desktop with Win7.
> IE seems to freeze/crash on me.
> I had  a teck guy here a few days ago and he said that Google Chrome works best with Win7.
> What say you???
> And Pros and cons for each pls.
> 
> TYIA!



http://www.usmessageboard.com/computers/167107-internet-browsers.html

My recommendations are Firefox, Comodo Dragon, CometBird or Chrome, not necessarily in that order. 
CometBird looks like the old Firefox (is based on Firefox) but much faster, Comodo Dragon is based on Chromium (same as Google Chome) but is much more secure and does not track you.
Load all of them, give each one a try and uninstall the ones you decide you don't like or keep them as a back up.

Just a word of caution, when installing anything, pay attention to what the installation program is "asking" you to install during the process, don't just blindly click yes.  Some installations come with additional software that you definitely don't want like Ashampoo and Ask.  If this, or anything similar, shows up during the install *UNCHECK* the boxes, believe me, you don't want the headache of getting rid of that crap.


----------



## kiwiman127

So many opinions.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I got a new desktop with Win7.
> IE seems to freeze/crash on me.
> I had  a teck guy here a few days ago and he said that Google Chrome works best with Win7.
> What say you???
> And Pros and cons for each pls.
> 
> TYIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/computers/167107-internet-browsers.html
> 
> My recommendations are Firefox, Comodo Dragon, CometBird or Chrome, not necessarily in that order.
> CometBird looks like the old Firefox (is based on Firefox) but much faster, Comodo Dragon is based on Chromium (same as Google Chome) but is much more secure and does not track you.
> Load all of them, give each one a try and uninstall the ones you decide you don't like or keep them as a back up.
Click to expand...


I use Firefox as my main browser, Chrome when something doesn't work on Firefox. 
I am afraid I am addicted to the add ons I have been using for years.


----------



## percysunshine

Buy an Apple.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

percysunshine said:


> Buy an Apple.



Just to be a smartass...you realize there is no computer called "apple".
Never was.


----------



## percysunshine

iamwhatiseem said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy an Apple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be a smartass...you realize there is no computer called "apple".
> Never was.
Click to expand...



brand  (brænd) 

 n 
1. 

a particular product or a characteristic that serves to identify a particular product 

2. 

a trade name or trademark 

3. 

a particular kind or variety: he had his own brand of humour 

4. 

an identifying mark made, usually by burning, on the skin of animals or (formerly) slaves or criminals, esp as a proof of ownership 

5. 

an iron heated and used for branding animals, etc


----------



## Douger

Actually, the latest Midori is probably the best browser for some dumb fuck( is that a Chinese dish? ) held captive by Windoze.


----------



## Ringel05

percysunshine said:


> Buy an Apple.



Should we call you Apple Douger?


----------



## percysunshine

Ringel05 said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy an Apple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should we call you Apple Douger?
Click to expand...


You have permission to call me anything you want. This is an anonymous message board.


----------



## Liability

Ernie S. said:


> Install Linux. Actually, you can download a CD and reboot with it in the tray to play around with it without making any changes to your machine.
> One of the easiest distributions of Linux is Kubuntu.
> Try it. By the way, it's FREE. so are 99% of all applications



One of the drone-like liberal trolls here at UMB actually suggested a different Linux system  -- ubuntu.

It was a little bit of a pain to download and properly install, but I finally did it correctly and I can now use it as a SEPARATE OS on this computer of mine.   It takes some getting used-to.  I still mostly use Windows 7, for the time being.  But I am seeing serious upsides to the Linux system.

As I learn the ropes, I have to admit, I have come to the conclusion that even a drone-like liberal Board troll can offer an intelligent and useful bit of advice ONCE in a lifetime.

Here's a link:  Download | Ubuntu


----------



## Ringel05

Liability said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Install Linux. Actually, you can download a CD and reboot with it in the tray to play around with it without making any changes to your machine.
> One of the easiest distributions of Linux is Kubuntu.
> Try it. By the way, it's FREE. so are 99% of all applications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the drone-like liberal trolls here at UMB actually suggested a different Linux system  -- ubuntu.
> 
> It was a little bit of a pain to download and properly install, but I finally did it correctly and I can now use it as a SEPARATE OS on this computer of mine.   It takes some getting used-to.  I still mostly use Windows 7, for the time being.  But I am seeing serious upsides to the Linux system.
> 
> As I learn the ropes, I have to admit, I have come to the conclusion that even a drone-like liberal Board troll can offer an intelligent and useful bit of advice ONCE in a lifetime.
> 
> Here's a link:  Download | Ubuntu
Click to expand...

I prefer Mint, the audio/video codecs are built into the install, you don't have to install them after the fact. 
For Ubuntu, if you haven't already done so, here's the link for the restricted formats:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats 

Or you can load them from Software Center.


----------



## Ernie S.

Liability said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Install Linux. Actually, you can download a CD and reboot with it in the tray to play around with it without making any changes to your machine.
> One of the easiest distributions of Linux is Kubuntu.
> Try it. By the way, it's FREE. so are 99% of all applications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the drone-like liberal trolls here at UMB actually suggested a different Linux system  -- ubuntu.
> 
> It was a little bit of a pain to download and properly install, but I finally did it correctly and I can now use it as a SEPARATE OS on this computer of mine.   It takes some getting used-to.  I still mostly use Windows 7, for the time being.  But I am seeing serious upsides to the Linux system.
> 
> As I learn the ropes, I have to admit, I have come to the conclusion that even a drone-like liberal Board troll can offer an intelligent and useful bit of advice ONCE in a lifetime.
> 
> Here's a link:  Download | Ubuntu
Click to expand...


Ubuntu and Kubuntu are actually the same OS. The difference is the window manager, Ubuntu uses Gnome, that I have always found cumbersome. Kubuntu uses the KDE window manager. It's a personal preference thing. I guess Libs like cumbersome, big government crap.


----------



## Ringel05

percysunshine said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy an Apple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should we call you Apple Douger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have permission to call me anything you want. This is an anonymous message board.
Click to expand...


Missed the point...........


----------



## Liability

Ernie S. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Install Linux. Actually, you can download a CD and reboot with it in the tray to play around with it without making any changes to your machine.
> One of the easiest distributions of Linux is Kubuntu.
> Try it. By the way, it's FREE. so are 99% of all applications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the drone-like liberal trolls here at UMB actually suggested a different Linux system  -- ubuntu.
> 
> It was a little bit of a pain to download and properly install, but I finally did it correctly and I can now use it as a SEPARATE OS on this computer of mine.   It takes some getting used-to.  I still mostly use Windows 7, for the time being.  But I am seeing serious upsides to the Linux system.
> 
> As I learn the ropes, I have to admit, I have come to the conclusion that even a drone-like liberal Board troll can offer an intelligent and useful bit of advice ONCE in a lifetime.
> 
> Here's a link:  Download | Ubuntu
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ubuntu and Kubuntu are actually the same OS. The difference is the window manager, Ubuntu uses Gnome, that I have always found cumbersome. Kubuntu uses the KDE window manager. It's a personal preference thing. I guess Libs like cumbersome, big government crap.
Click to expand...


 I was not informed in the world of Linux until recently.  So that might be true.  Tell us about the KDE manager thingie.

I do so wanna be a good and proper conservative!


----------



## percysunshine

Ringel05 said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should we call you Apple Douger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have permission to call me anything you want. This is an anonymous message board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Missed the point...........
Click to expand...


Some points are better missed, I supose.


----------



## Ringel05

percysunshine said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have permission to call me anything you want. This is an anonymous message board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missed the point...........
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some points are better missed, I supose.
Click to expand...


Maybe, maybe not...... Depends on how ya wanna be perceived.......


----------



## Oddball

Wow...So many people dumping the Evil Empire of Redmond for Linux...Pretty sweet.

Firefox is the most secure and has the most add-ons...I particularly like Ad Blocker.


----------



## Ernie S.

Liability said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the drone-like liberal trolls here at UMB actually suggested a different Linux system  -- ubuntu.
> 
> It was a little bit of a pain to download and properly install, but I finally did it correctly and I can now use it as a SEPARATE OS on this computer of mine.   It takes some getting used-to.  I still mostly use Windows 7, for the time being.  But I am seeing serious upsides to the Linux system.
> 
> As I learn the ropes, I have to admit, I have come to the conclusion that even a drone-like liberal Board troll can offer an intelligent and useful bit of advice ONCE in a lifetime.
> 
> Here's a link:  Download | Ubuntu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ubuntu and Kubuntu are actually the same OS. The difference is the window manager, Ubuntu uses Gnome, that I have always found cumbersome. Kubuntu uses the KDE window manager. It's a personal preference thing. I guess Libs like cumbersome, big government crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was not informed in the world of Linux until recently.  So that might be true.  Tell us about the KDE manager thingie.
> 
> I do so wanna be a good and proper conservative!
Click to expand...


The window manager is the graphical user interface. Imagine Windows with all thew capabilities, but with just text. You would need to type commands in obscure computerese to get anything to work
The pretty bells and buzzers are basically the Windows window manager.
Gnome, that your Ubuntu uses, I find obnoxious. It has a lot to do with it being just nasty and dependent on a couple of applications that had to be running in order to do anything when I started using Linux in, the late 90's
I found it confining and not user friendly at all.
KDE, on the other hand, could be navigated by a Windows 95 user and just felt more natural to me.
Like I said, it's a user preference, kind of like the piece of junk car you had in High School that you swore was the last Chevy, ford, Plymouth, whatever, you would ever own.

First, a KDE desktop:






And next a Gnome desktop:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not vastly different, but I still don't like it. 

I suggest you d'load a Kubuntu CD and try it without installing.
As you get advanced, there are other lighter weight window managers that you might want to look at, but I know of no live CD versions


----------



## Ringel05

What I find "interesting" in the computer section is people ask for help concerning a Windows issue on a computer they already own with an operating system they're familiar with and probably won't change.  Now enter the Douger and Douger look-a-likes who are of absolutely no help whatsoever and only want to promote their favorite OS and make fun of Windows.  
I get it as a joke, I do it myself and I'm not 100% positive but I think some of you idiots might actually be serious and believe the person asking the question is going to take your advice.  Thanks for the entertainment.........


----------



## Ringel05

Ernie S. said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ubuntu and Kubuntu are actually the same OS. The difference is the window manager, Ubuntu uses Gnome, that I have always found cumbersome. Kubuntu uses the KDE window manager. It's a personal preference thing. I guess Libs like cumbersome, big government crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not informed in the world of Linux until recently.  So that might be true.  Tell us about the KDE manager thingie.
> 
> I do so wanna be a good and proper conservative!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The window manager is the graphical user interface. Imagine Windows with all thew capabilities, but with just text. You would need to type commands in obscure computerese to get anything to work
> The pretty bells and buzzers are basically the Windows window manager.
> Gnome, that your Ubuntu uses, I find obnoxious. It has a lot to do with it being just nasty and dependent on a couple of applications that had to be running in order to do anything when I started using Linux in, the late 90's
> I found it confining and not user friendly at all.
> KDE, on the other hand, could be navigated by a Windows 95 user and just felt more natural to me.
> Like I said, it's a user preference, kind of like the piece of junk car you had in High School that you swore was the last Chevy, ford, Plymouth, whatever, you would ever own.
> 
> First, a KDE desktop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And next a Gnome desktop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not vastly different, but I still don't like it.
> 
> I suggest you d'load a Kubuntu CD and try it without installing.
> As you get advanced, there are other lighter weight window managers that you might want to look at, but I know of no live CD versions
Click to expand...


Like you said it's a personal preference I prefer Gnome.


----------



## Oddball

Ringel05 said:


> What I find "interesting" in the computer section is people ask for help concerning a Windows issue on a computer they already own with an operating system they're familiar with and probably won't change.  Now enter the Douger and Douger look-a-likes who are of absolutely no help whatsoever and only want to promote their favorite OS and make fun of Windows.
> I get it as a joke, I do it myself and I'm not 100% positive but I think some of you idiots might actually be serious and believe the person asking the question is going to take your advice.  Thanks for the entertainment.........


Firefox works fine with Windoze...And it's the best, IM not-at-all HO.

But I do get your point, as I once updated a version of IE  that totally crashed my laptop....Thank goodness for system restore and Firefox.....I never went back to IE after that experience


----------



## Ringel05

Oddball said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I find "interesting" in the computer section is people ask for help concerning a Windows issue on a computer they already own with an operating system they're familiar with and probably won't change.  Now enter the Douger and Douger look-a-likes who are of absolutely no help whatsoever and only want to promote their favorite OS and make fun of Windows.
> I get it as a joke, I do it myself and I'm not 100% positive but I think some of you idiots might actually be serious and believe the person asking the question is going to take your advice.  Thanks for the entertainment.........
> 
> 
> 
> Firefox works fine with Windoze...And it's the best, IM not-at-all HO.
> 
> But I do get your point, as I once updated a version of IE  that totally crashed my laptop....Thank goodness for system restore and Firefox.....I never went back to IE after that experience
Click to expand...


Currently, when it comes to browsing security Comodo Dragon is the best.  The only reason I don't use it is it has no menu bar, it's the new style, minimalist interface with the menu in a drop down on the upper right corner of the screen, just like it's parent Chromium/Chrome.  If they had an optional menu bar I'd use it instead of FF.  
IE has gotten much better but it still has a long way to go to fix it's image among non-IE users.


----------



## Douger

Douger desktop.
I realize the words are difficult for murkins to comprehend


----------



## Douger

Debian testing. Tastes like chicken !


----------



## MeBelle

OK Y'all, now I am totally confused! 
Is Linux a browser?

My PC came installed with Win7, would I need to uninstall Win7?
What is the BEST/safest browser for Win7?

Please forgive my ignorance in advance.
A girl can't know everything! 

Y'all are the bestest  
(except for those Apple/Mac people)


----------



## PeteEU

MeBelle60 said:


> OK Y'all, now I am totally confused!
> Is Linux a browser?
> 
> My PC came installed with Win7, would I need to uninstall Win7?
> What is the BEST/safest browser for Win7?
> 
> Please forgive my ignorance in advance.
> A girl can't know everything!
> 
> Y'all are the bestest
> (except for those Apple/Mac people)



Dont listen to them.. Linux is a whole new operating system that will confuse the hell out of you and has nothing to do with your question

And back to your question. IE, Firefox and Chrome are all the best and safest browsers for Windows 7. It is always the user that is the risk  

Try installing Firefox and Chrome and see which you like best. Alternatively you can try Opera, which is just as safe. Just stay away from Safari.


----------



## Ringel05

MeBelle60 said:


> OK Y'all, now I am totally confused!
> Is Linux a browser?
> 
> My PC came installed with Win7, would I need to uninstall Win7?
> What is the BEST/safest browser for Win7?
> 
> Please forgive my ignorance in advance.
> A girl can't know everything!
> 
> Y'all are the bestest
> (except for those Apple/Mac people)



Ignore the Linux/Apple pundits and detractors, they'll only confuse you and give you nothing but their biased opinion on those operating systems being better or worse then Windows.  
If you're comfortable with the IE layout then load Firefox and we can help you set it up with the best Add-ons and configure the look the way you want it, it's easy.  Here's the download link:

Mozilla Firefox Web Browser


----------



## Kimmie

I once used Win XP in my desktop but since I'm using laptop now.. it's Win7 and this is making me confused. 

anyway, I have 3 browsers.. IE9, Firefox ver 9, and Google Chrome and I love chrome for being it faster unlike the two.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Chrome is what I use. 

That said, there is nothing wrong with IE 9. What turns me off is that damned Bing crap that comes up, It's easy enough to change the default search to Google, but the initial launch of Bing offends me - it's such crap - nearly Apple level crap.

For MeBelle, I would never recommend Linux - it's a terrible choice. Linux is the domain of hobbyists who don't mind scouring forums and writing scripts. For a casual user, Windows 7 is light years ahead of the other choices.

Mac is a bad choice because you may want to do something useful on the computer at some point.  Yes, Bootcamp can make a Mac useful, but why not just start with a  real OS?

I like Linux, I like to tinker and fool around. It reminds me of the DOS days and you really are the master of your own fate with Linux. BUT it isn't mainstream and the average user is simply going to become frustrated by even the better distro. On the same hardware, Windows 7 64 is significantly faster than Ubuntu 11. Mint matches the Windows speed, but it's still a hassle finding printer, mouse, keyboard, smartphone, et al drivers. 

Mind you, I can get everything to work, but a lot of it doesn't function. What I mean is that my Evoluent mouse works in Mint, but I have no way to program all the fancy buttons, like I do in Windows. My G15 keyboard works, but I get no RSS display or app abilities on it, nor the ability to record macros on the G keys. That's the world of Linux. Mint can access my Droid Razr as a mounted disk, but it has no idea that it's anything but a storage device. Linux just isn't mainstream - never will be until Android becomes the dominant distro.

Sorry for rambling. MeBelle, use Chrome or IE 9. Stick with Windows 7. Use Microsoft Security Essentials, this provides protection from malware and viruses, is free and integrate with the Windows defender system built into Windows.

Microsoft Security Essentials - Free Antivirus for Windows


----------



## Ringel05

MeBelle, if you're the average computer user then none of the above applies to you.  My guess is you use a standard mouse and keyboard and don't sync your smart phone to your computer.  I have never had an issue with Ubuntu or Mint finding and loading all my peripherals (mouse, keyboard, printer, etc) and loading them 100 times faster than Windows.  On my primary computer I have run both Windows and Linux operating systems, both run and load at around the same speed though Linux installs 10 times faster than Windows (installs, not loads).
All of this is moot because you're probably not interested in Linux but I figured it would be nice to hear from someone who uses both Windows and Linux, likes them both for their individual attributes and doesn't have a pro or anti agenda favoring or deriding either one.


----------



## PeteEU

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sorry for rambling. MeBelle, use Chrome or IE 9. Stick with Windows 7. Use Microsoft Security Essentials, this provides protection from malware and viruses, is free and integrate with the Windows defender system built into Windows.
> 
> Microsoft Security Essentials - Free Antivirus for Windows



ONLY use Microsoft Security Essentials if you run a full scan often. For some reason lately, MSE has gotten poor marks in prevention tests.. finding and dealing with malware and virus it is still very good, but actually preventing them coming onto the machine in the first place is its problem.

AV-TEST - The Independent IT-Security Institute: Jan/Feb 2012

2.5 out of 6 on protection aint good.. 

Bitdefender and Kaspersky are at the moment the best products out there. I personally use Kaspersky. Both are for pay though.

Free antivirus it is Avast, AVG, Avira that are the best atm, with Avast slightly ahead.. but they are still behind Kaspersky and Bitdefender on prevention... especially on the newer more deadly malware/virus/phishing scams.... Zeus for example (THANKS DOD!)


----------



## PeteEU

Ringel05 said:


> On my primary computer I have run both Windows and Linux operating systems, both run and load at around the same speed though Linux installs 10 times faster than Windows (installs, not loads).



Funny, cause Windows 7 installs way faster than Linux Mint or Ubuntu on my machine.. oh well.


----------



## Ringel05

PeteEU said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On my primary computer I have run both Windows and Linux operating systems, both run and load at around the same speed though Linux installs 10 times faster than Windows (installs, not loads).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, cause Windows 7 installs way faster than Linux Mint or Ubuntu on my machine.. oh well.
Click to expand...


I've found on the older machines they load in about the same amount of time and boot up in about the same amount of time.  However the lighter distros load and boot much faster but there I agree, the end user should have some extra knowledge to make certain things work.


----------



## Douger

percysunshine said:


> Buy an Apple.


Or an Orange !


----------



## Douger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zew22fRREQ0]Bodhi Linux Review - Linux Distro Reviews - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

Douger said:


> Bodhi Linux Review - Linux Distro Reviews - YouTube



I glanced at that one not long ago but didn't download it to try it.  I may have to now.


----------



## Douger

It's good for noobz because the software center is super simple. It's good for guys like us because it's a base install and we can do whatever we want to build it, yet faster and more simple than starting with a pure Debian base. I'm liking it a lot.


----------



## Uncensored2008

PeteEU said:


> Funny, cause Windows 7 installs way faster than Linux Mint or Ubuntu on my machine.. oh well.



Installs???

Windows 7 takes an absurd amount of time to install.  It BOOTS fast, but the install time of Ubuntu is a small fraction of what Windows takes.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Douger said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy an Apple.
> 
> 
> 
> Or an Orange !
Click to expand...


The Orange is more functional as a computing device...


----------



## Intense

MeBelle60 said:


> So I got a new desktop with Win7.
> IE seems to freeze/crash on me.
> I had  a teck guy here a few days ago and he said that Google Chrome works best with Win7.
> What say you???
> And Pros and cons for each pls.
> 
> TYIA!



I like Firefox best for play.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Intense said:


> I like Firefox best for play.



Problem I have with Firefox is that it has gotten so bloated that it's sluggish. Even IE is significantly more responsive than FF these days. 

I end up using Chrome where it works and IE where ASP is in use.


----------



## PeteEU

Uncensored2008 said:


> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, cause Windows 7 installs way faster than Linux Mint or Ubuntu on my machine.. oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installs???
> 
> Windows 7 takes an absurd amount of time to install.  It BOOTS fast, but the install time of Ubuntu is a small fraction of what Windows takes.
Click to expand...


Windows takes around 8 minutes to install, Ubuntu about the same. So...


----------



## Uncensored2008

PeteEU said:


> Windows takes around 8 minutes to install, Ubuntu about the same. So...



Dude, I set up about 20 machines a week.  Windows 7 takes about 8 minutes to do an image restore with Acronis.

A fresh install will take a good hour to get a working system up with.


----------



## Ringel05

Douger said:


> It's good for noobz because the software center is super simple. It's good for guys like us because it's a base install and we can do whatever we want to build it, yet faster and more simple than starting with a pure Debian base. I'm liking it a lot.



I downloaded and installed it this morning on my test machine.  I'm liking it, a lot!!
much faster install than Ubuntu, Mint, openSUSE, etc. but with such a lightweight distro that's to be expected.  Finally a distro that I can get Midoi to work on properly not to mention running apps is fast, it would be interesting to see how fast it would be on a newer machine.


----------



## PeteEU

Uncensored2008 said:


> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows takes around 8 minutes to install, Ubuntu about the same. So...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I set up about 20 machines a week.  Windows 7 takes about 8 minutes to do an image restore with Acronis.
> 
> A fresh install will take a good hour to get a working system up with.
Click to expand...


LOL an hour? What are you installing it from? USB stick or DVD?

Define a "working system".


----------



## Ringel05

PeteEU said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows takes around 8 minutes to install, Ubuntu about the same. So...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I set up about 20 machines a week.  Windows 7 takes about 8 minutes to do an image restore with Acronis.
> 
> A fresh install will take a good hour to get a working system up with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL an hour? What are you installing it from? USB stick or DVD?
> 
> Define a "working system".
Click to expand...


When one includes the initial updates with the install (I do, it's part of the install process) then yes, it can take up to an hour or more.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

PeteEU said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for rambling. MeBelle, use Chrome or IE 9. Stick with Windows 7. Use Microsoft Security Essentials, this provides protection from malware and viruses, is free and integrate with the Windows defender system built into Windows.
> 
> Microsoft Security Essentials - Free Antivirus for Windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONLY use Microsoft Security Essentials if you run a full scan often. For some reason lately, MSE has gotten poor marks in prevention tests.. finding and dealing with malware and virus it is still very good, but actually preventing them coming onto the machine in the first place is its problem.
> 
> AV-TEST - The Independent IT-Security Institute: Jan/Feb 2012
> 
> 2.5 out of 6 on protection aint good..
> 
> Bitdefender and Kaspersky are at the moment the best products out there. I personally use Kaspersky. Both are for pay though.
> 
> Free antivirus it is Avast, AVG, Avira that are the best atm, with Avast slightly ahead.. but they are still behind Kaspersky and Bitdefender on prevention... especially on the newer more deadly malware/virus/phishing scams.... Zeus for example (THANKS DOD!)
Click to expand...


Avast has some serious issues on Windows 7 x64. My boot went from less than 3 minutes to almost 10.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Uncensored2008 said:


> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, cause Windows 7 installs way faster than Linux Mint or Ubuntu on my machine.. oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installs???
> 
> Windows 7 takes an absurd amount of time to install.  It BOOTS fast, but the install time of Ubuntu is a small fraction of what Windows takes.
Click to expand...


I just did a fresh install of Windows 7 and it took less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Ringel05

Quantum Windbag said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, cause Windows 7 installs way faster than Linux Mint or Ubuntu on my machine.. oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installs???
> 
> Windows 7 takes an absurd amount of time to install.  It BOOTS fast, but the install time of Ubuntu is a small fraction of what Windows takes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just did a fresh install of Windows 7 and it took less than 10 minutes.
Click to expand...


What system are you using?  The Maingear Shift Super Stock?


----------



## PeteEU

Ringel05 said:


> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I set up about 20 machines a week.  Windows 7 takes about 8 minutes to do an image restore with Acronis.
> 
> A fresh install will take a good hour to get a working system up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL an hour? What are you installing it from? USB stick or DVD?
> 
> Define a "working system".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When one includes the initial updates with the install (I do, it's part of the install process) then yes, it can take up to an hour or more.
Click to expand...


Well yea, if you install windows xp first gen, then it will take days to update.

If you install windows 7 with SP1 then the updates only take the amount of time it takes to download, hence depends on your internet.

Also most linux distros have a buttload of patches as well. Last time I installed Linux Mint, it had 200+mb of patches and what not.. that also took time.

When I say "Install", I mean from the time you put in your DVD/USB stick, to when you have a functioning OS on the machine. Now that does not include patching of course, since base install is (like with Linux) fully functional. And this takes under 10 min with Windows 7 and Linux alike.


----------



## MeBelle

Ringel05 said:


> MeBelle, if you're the average computer user then none of the above applies to you.  My guess is you use a standard mouse and keyboard and don't sync your smart phone to your computer.  I have never had an issue with Ubuntu or Mint finding and loading all my peripherals (mouse, keyboard, printer, etc) and loading them 100 times faster than Windows.  On my primary computer I have run both Windows and Linux operating systems, both run and load at around the same speed though Linux installs 10 times faster than Windows (installs, not loads).
> All of this is moot because you're probably not interested in Linux but I figured it would be nice to hear from someone who uses both Windows and Linux, likes them both for their individual attributes and doesn't have a pro or anti agenda favoring or deriding either one.



TY!
I have no clue about Linux but I have heard great things about it.
Can a pc have two OS?

In the meantime, this is what I've done:
I use Comodo for pretty much everything but for one website I go to. I believe the website has the issues and not the browsers. It's a children's website which my youngest uses and I know it's safe. Most times the only way I can access the website is by using IE ( I think it is IE8, too lazy to look) Would using IE 64 bit be better?
I use Google as a last resort.
I haven't partitioned my hardrive yet, nor made a backup .....
What is Ubunto?
Some of the stuff my pc came pre-loaded with, I am just too skeered to even look at!


----------



## Ringel05

MeBelle60 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle, if you're the average computer user then none of the above applies to you.  My guess is you use a standard mouse and keyboard and don't sync your smart phone to your computer.  I have never had an issue with Ubuntu or Mint finding and loading all my peripherals (mouse, keyboard, printer, etc) and loading them 100 times faster than Windows.  On my primary computer I have run both Windows and Linux operating systems, both run and load at around the same speed though Linux installs 10 times faster than Windows (installs, not loads).
> All of this is moot because you're probably not interested in Linux but I figured it would be nice to hear from someone who uses both Windows and Linux, likes them both for their individual attributes and doesn't have a pro or anti agenda favoring or deriding either one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TY!
> I have no clue about Linux but I have heard great things about it.
> Can a pc have two OS?
> 
> In the meantime, this is what I've done:
> I use Comodo for pretty much everything but for one website I go to. I believe the website has the issues and not the browsers. It's a children's website which my youngest uses and I know it's safe. Most times the only way I can access the website is by using IE ( I think it is IE8, too lazy to look) Would using IE 64 bit be better?
> I use Google as a last resort.
> I haven't partitioned my hardrive yet, nor made a backup .....
> What is Ubunto?
> Some of the stuff my pc came pre-loaded with, I am just too skeered to even look at!
Click to expand...


Yes you can dual-boot (have two operating systems on one machine), as with everything there are benefits and drawbacks not to mention you really should learn about partitioning drives and the boot process.  BTW partitioning a drive means you divide the drive into multiple drives, if you divide the drive in two, though you only have one physical drive it's like have two separate drives.
Some websites only accept IE, some only accept IE and Firefox, etc. and when you're referring to 32 or 64 bit, that has to do with the operating system not so much the programs running on it.  Oh and IE9 is the latest.
Ubuntu is a Linux distribution commonly referred to as 'distro' or, to put it in more familiar terms it's an operating system built off of the Linux kernel (core).  
I'd be willing to bet the vast majority of what came pre-loaded on you system is bloat-ware otherwise known as unnecessary, extraneous crap.


----------



## Ringel05

PeteEU said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL an hour? What are you installing it from? USB stick or DVD?
> 
> Define a "working system".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When one includes the initial updates with the install (I do, it's part of the install process) then yes, it can take up to an hour or more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well yea, if you install windows xp first gen, then it will take days to update.
> 
> If you install windows 7 with SP1 then the updates only take the amount of time it takes to download, hence depends on your internet.
> 
> Also most linux distros have a buttload of patches as well. Last time I installed Linux Mint, it had 200+mb of patches and what not.. that also took time.
> 
> When I say "Install", I mean from the time you put in your DVD/USB stick, to when you have a functioning OS on the machine. Now that does not include patching of course, since base install is (like with Linux) fully functional. And this takes under 10 min with Windows 7 and Linux alike.
Click to expand...


A lot of it does have to do with the machine also.


----------



## PeteEU

Ringel05 said:


> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When one includes the initial updates with the install (I do, it's part of the install process) then yes, it can take up to an hour or more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well yea, if you install windows xp first gen, then it will take days to update.
> 
> If you install windows 7 with SP1 then the updates only take the amount of time it takes to download, hence depends on your internet.
> 
> Also most linux distros have a buttload of patches as well. Last time I installed Linux Mint, it had 200+mb of patches and what not.. that also took time.
> 
> When I say "Install", I mean from the time you put in your DVD/USB stick, to when you have a functioning OS on the machine. Now that does not include patching of course, since base install is (like with Linux) fully functional. And this takes under 10 min with Windows 7 and Linux alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of it does have to do with the machine also.
Click to expand...


Actually not really. Only real difference would be if you have an SSD or not or only ran 1 GB of ram or less. Most machine processors from the last 5 years should have no problems installing windows 7 in the under 10 minutes category provided it had 2 gb plus ram and not an ultra slow harddisk and/or DVD player.


----------



## Ringel05

PeteEU said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well yea, if you install windows xp first gen, then it will take days to update.
> 
> If you install windows 7 with SP1 then the updates only take the amount of time it takes to download, hence depends on your internet.
> 
> Also most linux distros have a buttload of patches as well. Last time I installed Linux Mint, it had 200+mb of patches and what not.. that also took time.
> 
> When I say "Install", I mean from the time you put in your DVD/USB stick, to when you have a functioning OS on the machine. Now that does not include patching of course, since base install is (like with Linux) fully functional. And this takes under 10 min with Windows 7 and Linux alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of it does have to do with the machine also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually not really. Only real difference would be if you have an SSD or not or only ran 1 GB of ram or less. Most machine processors from the last 5 years should have no problems installing windows 7 in the under 10 minutes category provided it had 2 gb plus ram and not an ultra slow harddisk and/or DVD player.
Click to expand...


I noticed when I loaded Win 7 on my primary machine I think it took about 20 minutes for the base install.  Sata II 320GB Caviar Blue HD, AMD Phenom II x2 (and at the time) 4GBs of DDR3, I'm now running 8GBs.  ASUS Pro motherboard with crossfire and hyperthreading.


----------



## PeteEU

Ringel05 said:


> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of it does have to do with the machine also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually not really. Only real difference would be if you have an SSD or not or only ran 1 GB of ram or less. Most machine processors from the last 5 years should have no problems installing windows 7 in the under 10 minutes category provided it had 2 gb plus ram and not an ultra slow harddisk and/or DVD player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed when I loaded Win 7 on my primary machine I think it took about 20 minutes for the base install.  Sata II 320GB Caviar Blue HD, AMD Phenom II x2 (and at the time) 4GBs of DDR3, I'm now running 8GBs.  ASUS Pro motherboard with crossfire and hyperthreading.
Click to expand...


Weird... that is simply not how long my installs take. Sure with updates and reboots but base install nope. 

Now the linux installs I have done take 20 min easy, especially the first time you try a distro and have to decipher what the hell they mean in some areas.. partitioning is especially poor on many. How hard it is to just use the freaking free space!!!!! and set up a standard file system!

Oh well, guess we will never agree on it.


----------



## Ringel05

PeteEU said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually not really. Only real difference would be if you have an SSD or not or only ran 1 GB of ram or less. Most machine processors from the last 5 years should have no problems installing windows 7 in the under 10 minutes category provided it had 2 gb plus ram and not an ultra slow harddisk and/or DVD player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed when I loaded Win 7 on my primary machine I think it took about 20 minutes for the base install.  Sata II 320GB Caviar Blue HD, AMD Phenom II x2 (and at the time) 4GBs of DDR3, I'm now running 8GBs.  ASUS Pro motherboard with crossfire and hyperthreading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weird... that is simply not how long my installs take. Sure with updates and reboots but base install nope.
> 
> Now the linux installs I have done take 20 min easy, especially the first time you try a distro and have to decipher what the hell they mean in some areas.. partitioning is especially poor on many. How hard it is to just use the freaking free space!!!!! and set up a standard file system!
> 
> Oh well, guess we will never agree on it.
Click to expand...




I'm with you on some of the Linux distros, especially the big ones they can take just as long if not longer.  I've never had an issue with partitioning, I don't know why you have.
Are you using 64 or 32 bit distros?


----------



## arshkapoor

Yes I love to use chrome and the best feature i like about it is that it uses cloud computing feature and saves all your data from the browser on cloud and when u freshly install chrome on new system or the same, you can import all the previous settings of old browser


----------



## Uncensored2008

Quantum Windbag said:


> Avast has some serious issues on Windows 7 x64. My boot went from less than 3 minutes to almost 10.



Avast is a serious resource hog. 

But even a 3 minute boot concerns me.  I have an SSD, admittedly, but boot time is well under a minute. Vista was sluggish on boot, but Windows 7 is currently the fastest booting OS I use. (Out of Mint, Ubuntu, and Windows.)


----------



## Uncensored2008

Quantum Windbag said:


> I just did a fresh install of Windows 7 and it took less than 10 minutes.



Even with 3+ minute boot times?

I count an install as the machine being ready to use, NIC and graphics drivers installed, all Mobo and Chipset drivers up to date. etc.

Your going to boot 3 or 4 times, so there is 9 to 12 minutes on it's own.


----------



## Uncensored2008

MeBelle60 said:


> TY!
> I have no clue about Linux but I have heard great things about it.
> Can a pc have two OS?



Yes, can and most of us do.

I have 6 operating systems on the machine I am using at the moment.



> In the meantime, this is what I've done:
> I use Comodo for pretty much everything but for one website I go to. I believe the website has the issues and not the browsers. It's a children's website which my youngest uses and I know it's safe. Most times the only way I can access the website is by using IE ( I think it is IE8, too lazy to look) Would using IE 64 bit be better?
> I use Google as a last resort.
> I haven't partitioned my hardrive yet, nor made a backup .....
> What is Ubunto?
> Some of the stuff my pc came pre-loaded with, I am just too skeered to even look at!



My SSL certificates are through Comodo.

Do make a backup, no need to partition your drive. Upgrade to IE 9, it is significantly faster than 8. IE 64 bit does nothing for you, as far as I can tell, and has compatibility with a lot of sites. 

Most of the stuff loaded by the vendor is crapware and will demand payment after a 30 day trial, uninstall it.


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avast has some serious issues on Windows 7 x64. My boot went from less than 3 minutes to almost 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avast is a serious resource hog.
> 
> But even a 3 minute boot concerns me.  I have an SSD, admittedly, but boot time is well under a minute. Vista was sluggish on boot, but Windows 7 is currently the fastest booting OS I use. (Out of Mint, Ubuntu, and Windows.)
Click to expand...


I'm assuming he's using the full Avast suite.  I run the free version of Avast on all my Windows system and it doesn't affect my boot up at all.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> I'm assuming he's using the full Avast suite.  I run the free version of Avast on all my Windows system and it doesn't affect my boot up at all.



I haven't seen it affect boot either. It used to piss me off if I forgot to disable Avast prior to going into Counterstrike, it would lag like a mofo.


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming he's using the full Avast suite.  I run the free version of Avast on all my Windows system and it doesn't affect my boot up at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen it affect boot either. It used to piss me off if I forgot to disable Avast prior to going into Counterstrike, it would lag like a mofo.
Click to expand...


Uummm, I wonder if that's the problem I was having with Arma II, I just couldn't get it to work right.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> Uummm, I wonder if that's the problem I was having with Arma II, I just couldn't get it to work right.



Arma II uses client hosting, so the "server" is just the machine that started the session. Some are really slow. I never did like the way they did multiplayer. Even the original Flashpoint had this problem.


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uummm, I wonder if that's the problem I was having with Arma II, I just couldn't get it to work right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arma II uses client hosting, so the "server" is just the machine that started the session. Some are really slow. I never did like the way they did multiplayer. Even the original Flashpoint had this problem.
Click to expand...


I don't do online, I only play on my machine.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> I don't do online, I only play on my machine.



What CPU, Graphics, Memory do you have?

It's not an overly resource intensive game - IE not Crysis.


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do online, I only play on my machine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What CPU, Graphics, Memory do you have?
> 
> It's not an overly resource intensive game - IE not Crysis.
Click to expand...


AMD Phenom II x 2 550, 33GHz
NVidia GeForce GT 220 (1GHz)
OCZ 8GB DDR2 PC2 6400

It's not that it was choppy or slow, it's that it wouldn't let me do things like pick up weapons and ammo.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Uncensored2008 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avast has some serious issues on Windows 7 x64. My boot went from less than 3 minutes to almost 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avast is a serious resource hog.
> 
> But even a 3 minute boot concerns me.  I have an SSD, admittedly, but boot time is well under a minute. Vista was sluggish on boot, but Windows 7 is currently the fastest booting OS I use. (Out of Mint, Ubuntu, and Windows.)
Click to expand...


I probably use a different standard than you. I can go from cold boot to internet browsing in just under 2 minutes, the 3 minute benchmark is to complete system idle after running all start up programs, including a few I launch automatically after the boot.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Uncensored2008 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just did a fresh install of Windows 7 and it took less than 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with 3+ minute boot times?
> 
> I count an install as the machine being ready to use, NIC and graphics drivers installed, all Mobo and Chipset drivers up to date. etc.
> 
> Your going to boot 3 or 4 times, so there is 9 to 12 minutes on it's own.
Click to expand...


I have a system restore disk that I keep up to date, including all drivers and windows updates. Couple that with the built in HP Recovery, and it takes very little time. I actually expected it to take longer myself, I came back and it was waiting for me.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ringel05 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avast has some serious issues on Windows 7 x64. My boot went from less than 3 minutes to almost 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avast is a serious resource hog.
> 
> But even a 3 minute boot concerns me.  I have an SSD, admittedly, but boot time is well under a minute. Vista was sluggish on boot, but Windows 7 is currently the fastest booting OS I use. (Out of Mint, Ubuntu, and Windows.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm assuming he's using the full Avast suite.  I run the free version of Avast on all my Windows system and it doesn't affect my boot up at all.
Click to expand...


Nope, the free one. I did some research and discovered it is a problem that doesn't always manifest. I love Avast, and really hated to take it off, but it is incompatible with something on my computer, and I thought it was easier to switch to MSSE than figure it out.


----------



## Ringel05

Quantum Windbag said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avast is a serious resource hog.
> 
> But even a 3 minute boot concerns me.  I have an SSD, admittedly, but boot time is well under a minute. Vista was sluggish on boot, but Windows 7 is currently the fastest booting OS I use. (Out of Mint, Ubuntu, and Windows.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming he's using the full Avast suite.  I run the free version of Avast on all my Windows system and it doesn't affect my boot up at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the free one. I did some research and discovered it is a problem that doesn't always manifest. I love Avast, and really hated to take it off, but it is incompatible with something on my computer, and I thought it was easier to switch to MSSE than figure it out.
Click to expand...


See, that's what ya get for using "something" on your computer.......


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Ringel05 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming he's using the full Avast suite.  I run the free version of Avast on all my Windows system and it doesn't affect my boot up at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, the free one. I did some research and discovered it is a problem that doesn't always manifest. I love Avast, and really hated to take it off, but it is incompatible with something on my computer, and I thought it was easier to switch to MSSE than figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, that's what ya get for using "something" on your computer.......
Click to expand...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> AMD Phenom II x 2 550, 33GHz
> NVidia GeForce GT 220 (1GHz)
> OCZ 8GB DDR2 PC2 6400
> 
> It's not that it was choppy or slow, it's that it wouldn't let me do things like pick up weapons and ammo.



ARMA is a hyper-realistic simulation, it's not COD by any stretch of the imagination. "Looting" isn't part of the game. The weapons you carry are what you can use. If you need ammo, you have to call support to get it. 

It could be that it was working fine, but your expectations didn't match what the game is about? It's mostly squad tactics. Generally, you won't fire a lot of rounds since it is "one shot kills," in both directions.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Quantum Windbag said:


> I have a system restore disk that I keep up to date, including all drivers and windows updates. Couple that with the built in HP Recovery, and it takes very little time. I actually expected it to take longer myself, I came back and it was waiting for me.



That's different, though. I have several images I made with Acronis for various classes of machines. These I can put on a machine in just about 8 minutes, which includes Office, SQL connections and the ERP. 

But using the Windows DVD from a blank drive takes awhile. I will alter my earlier statement, my main builder said that it's about an hour from out of the box to running, including Office, SQL native client, and the ERP. So I am adding some installs over and above Windows in my estimate.


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Phenom II x 2 550, 33GHz
> NVidia GeForce GT 220 (1GHz)
> OCZ 8GB DDR2 PC2 6400
> 
> It's not that it was choppy or slow, it's that it wouldn't let me do things like pick up weapons and ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARMA is a hyper-realistic simulation, it's not COD by any stretch of the imagination. "Looting" isn't part of the game. The weapons you carry are what you can use. If you need ammo, you have to call support to get it.
> 
> It could be that it was working fine, but your expectations didn't match what the game is about? It's mostly squad tactics. Generally, you won't fire a lot of rounds since it is "one shot kills," in both directions.
Click to expand...


It wasn't "looting", it was always during the "training" sequence where it tells you to get ammo from a box or pick up a specific weapon.  It wouldn't let me and I never got past that point.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> It wasn't "looting", it was always during the "training" sequence where it tells you to get ammo from a box or pick up a specific weapon.  It wouldn't let me and I never got past that point.



Now that you mention it, I remember that. It was under a canopy and wouldn't let me pick it up either, there was some sort of trick, I don't remember what it was.


----------

